# Symphonic Poem



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

I saw Ignatius Holland's orchestral poem and realised I wanted to try something like that. I haven't got much yet but I'd like to see what you think of this. It is a sort of tone painting, based on this image - http://cdn.pcwallart.com/images/mountain-river-sunset-wallpaper-2.jpg


__
https://soundcloud.com/m-burroughs%2Fsymphonicpoem

View attachment Mountains 9.pdf


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Very promising. Is this intended as the introduction? I felt that some sort of solo part for brass would fit next.
Also I say again, your music is worth the Aria player for Finale.

Good Luck,
Kjell


----------



## John T (May 5, 2016)

Nice, but perhaps a little too reminiscent of Delius, and more than a nod in Debussy's direction.


----------

